# fotoweek.com, your opinions please



## iphoto (Feb 17, 2005)

I recently launched FOTOWEEK photography Gallery community. It deviates from standard forums completely enabling the photographers to converse around photos submitted rather than around forums. 

Would appreciate your visit to http://fotoweek.com and kindly give your comments, critique/suggestions.


----------

